# '11 YT4500 deck height plate popped off



## KTMracer (May 3, 2011)

I was mowing last week and when I went to raise the deck, the plate that has the notches popped off in the front. The rear is still there, seemingly held by a screw accessible from under the rear fender. I've tried pushing on the plate so it would snap back into place but so far, no luck. Before I remove the screw holding the rear of the plate, is there an easy way to get this front end back into its notch on the fender? Looking at the overall assembly, the plate would probably go back in place after removing the screw but am not sure getting that screw back in place would be an easy thing to do given the tight confines of the underside of the fender. Anyone have any suggestions? I find it hard to believe any money was saved by not having a second screw in the front of the plate to hold it down, given that the deck height arm can put some serious strain on the plate.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*reply*

I'm going to suggest something,and it MAY sound involved,but there's good reason behind it.First, remove the rear tire,on the side the plate is on,and remove the screw.Then,with a small file,lengthen the screw hole TOWARD the end that poped out,about 1/8".Put the plate in position,and holding it forward,install& tighten the screw.Many of these plates were not aligned properly,and the slack lets it pop out.BY the way,while you have the wheel off,put some grease,or anti-seize compound on the axle,and do the other side,as well.The factory doesn't do this,trying to save time/expense,but if it isn't done,it can be a real pain if you ever have to remove the rim/tire for repairs.


----------



## KTMracer (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I did exactly that last night and it went pretty easy. Didn't have any silicone grease on hand so will make that a weekend task. Thanks again!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> I'm going to suggest something,and it MAY sound involved,but there's good reason behind it.First, remove the rear tire,on the side the plate is on,and remove the screw.Then,with a small file,lengthen the screw hole TOWARD the end that poped out,about 1/8".Put the plate in position,and holding it forward,install& tighten the screw.Many of these plates were not aligned properly,and the slack lets it pop out.BY the way,while you have the wheel off,put some grease,or anti-seize compound on the axle,and do the other side,as well.The factory doesn't do this,trying to save time/expense,but if it isn't done,it can be a real pain if you ever have to remove the rim/tire for repairs.



Great call jhngardner367 good info......


----------

